# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa

## anoniem2310

ik neem sipralexa sinds gisteren exact een week , 
ik ben begonnen met 5mg ik ben er enorm ziek van geweest van donderdag tot dinsdag zeker in bed gelegen. zoals afgesproken met de psyhiater ben ik gisteren met 10mg begonnen , deze nacht ben ik moeten opstaan doordat ik mij niet goed voelde , dit ging gepaard met snel kloppend hart , snelle adem , beven , trillen en mijn gezicht vooral de kaken dan zagen enorm rood , mijn rug voelde enorm branderig aan precies of ik in brand stond , alles is overgegaan na een 4tal uur , enkel de branderige rug is gebleven en vriend heeft gekeken en zitten kleine rode puntjes echt niet groot maar ik voel het wel enorm. heb geen jeuk enkel zo da branderig gevoel . een jaar geleden heb ik ook sipralexa genomen en ik had dit allemaal niet sinds week opnieuw opgestart wat zou dit kunnen zijn . mvg

----------


## Leontien

Ik zie dat je deze post al een tijdje geleden hebt geplaatst. Hoe gaat het nu met je?

----------


## Inkje

> ik neem sipralexa sinds gisteren exact een week , 
> ik ben begonnen met 5mg ik ben er enorm ziek van geweest van donderdag tot dinsdag zeker in bed gelegen. zoals afgesproken met de psyhiater ben ik gisteren met 10mg begonnen , deze nacht ben ik moeten opstaan doordat ik mij niet goed voelde , dit ging gepaard met snel kloppend hart , snelle adem , beven , trillen en mijn gezicht vooral de kaken dan zagen enorm rood , mijn rug voelde enorm branderig aan precies of ik in brand stond , alles is overgegaan na een 4tal uur , enkel de branderige rug is gebleven en vriend heeft gekeken en zitten kleine rode puntjes echt niet groot maar ik voel het wel enorm. heb geen jeuk enkel zo da branderig gevoel . een jaar geleden heb ik ook sipralexa genomen en ik had dit allemaal niet sinds week opnieuw opgestart wat zou dit kunnen zijn . mvg


Beste ,
Het is tof dat dokters hun werk doen, maar ik zou zeggen blijf eraf, ik heb het 14 jaar ingenomen telkens proberen af te bouwen met een halve en geleidelijk afbouwen moest telkens weer opnieuw beginnen omdat ik het niet aankon.
Nu heb ik via een lichaamstherapeut afgebouwd, ik nam een natuurlijk middel hypericum perforatum in druppelstjes en dat ging evengoed hoor, ondertussen ben ik daar ook al mee gestopt ik ben weer een gelukkig mens, de vele kilo's die ik was aangekomen zijn er weer af, ik had een totale blokade in mijn lichaam ik kon niet meer wenen, niet meer zingen en voelde me geremd.
Neem dat niet aub en neem het natuurlijke vervangmiddel.

----------


## dizzy88

Ik heb Sipralexa ook even genomen (voor een burn-out), ik dacht toen dat dit een quick fix zou kunnen zijn voor al mijn gezondheidsproblemen. Ik heb hier (zoals te verwachten) een grote vergissing in gemaakt.

De dokter had mij eigenlijk geen informatie gegeven omtrent het medicijn, de werking en ook de neveneffecten dus ipv het op te bouwen nam ik vanaf de eerste dag 10mg en ja de de nacht die daarop volgde zal ik niet snel vergeten. Ik had exact dezelfde symptomen die jij omschrijft, een ware paniekaanval met andere woorden. In plaats van me er bovenop te helpen maakte dit medicijn mij enorm negatief, met zelf zelfmoordgedachten tot gevolg (terwijl ik altijd een heel positief, opgewerkt persoon ben). Dan maar de dokter gebeld die vertelde me dat het tot 6 weken kan duren eer je lichaam gewoon is aan dit medicijn. Echter 6 weken later voelde ik mij nog steeds heel slecht en de bijwerkingen gingen maar niet weg. Ik was elke dag enorm draaierig en ik begin nu zelf te denken dat ik permanente oogschade heb opgelopen door dit medicijn.

Dusja als je het niet nodig hebt, blijf er dan maar ver van weg. Bekijk deze medicatie nooit als een snelle oplossing want op termijn komen de problemen toch terug (en heb je er weer een hoop nieuwe bij omwille van afkickverschijnselen, je lichaam geraakt er heel snel verslaafd aan).

----------


## wernerl

Heb sypralexa ook genomen en helpt inderdaad mer tijdelijk en je word er moe en tevens dik van. In mijn naaste omgeving zeiden ze dat ik precies ne zomby was. Langs de andere kant heeft het me toch drie jaar geholpen

----------

